# Anyone looking for more snow plowing accounts?



## AdrianRaso1 (Jan 8, 2020)

I have residential snow accounts from Denver to Colorado Springs that I am looking to transfer to someone else. It's for a property management company so these are vacant properties and have a 24-hour service window which is easily the most lenient I have had. You don't have to show up at the crack of dawn to be yelled at by angry customers.

Super easy to work with and pay quick. Let me know if you're interested.


----------

